# How did you find ENWorld?



## Legatus Legionis (Jan 7, 2017)

.


----------



## darjr (Jan 7, 2017)

I actually don't remember.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 7, 2017)

A boring internet search.


----------



## was (Jan 7, 2017)

...It was recommended to me by another gamer.


----------



## darjr (Jan 7, 2017)

I do remember my mind being blown. Still I had an account for a short time then didn't come back for a good long while. Then when I did I couldn't remember my old account or reset the password. So I made this one.


----------



## Maxperson (Jan 7, 2017)

It was mentioned on the WotC forum in some threads.  Eventually I came and took a look.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jan 7, 2017)

Internet search circa 1999.


----------



## ccs (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks to GenCon, Origins, & other sites (especially WoTC) I've known about EW for many years.  Probably almost as long as its been around.
Now & then I'd read an article etc.

It wasn't until WoTC closed it's forums that I made an account though.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2017)

In 1999, 3rd edition was a rumor. A search online led me to Eric Noah's 3rd Edition D&D News and Rumors site. EN World spun off from there a few years later.


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 7, 2017)

The Yellow Pages.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2017)

It was under my bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 7, 2017)

It was inside us all along.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's a question for those who created accounts after WotC closed -- were you aware of other large communities at the time, or was the existence of a place like this a surprise?


----------



## Lylandra (Jan 7, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Here's a question for those who created accounts after WotC closed -- were you aware of other large communities at the time, or was the existence of a place like this a surprise?




I was aware of EN (there were a lot of side-quotes from WotC to EN), but I didn't know how large it really was. I made a break from WotC a short time before 5e launched because from my point of view the "optimizers" who - in my opinion - stemmed from the MMO crowd seemed to be taking over and "hard", "constructed" DPS/R optimization, while being fun in a computer game or on a sketchbook, have little space in my roleplaying games. 

What brought me here was my search for an adventure path, because I wanted to warm up my GM skills (haven't had GMed for years back then and my first "campaign" ended quickly) before starting my homebrew campaign. I've stumbled across WotBS and Zeitgeist and, given the positive reviews and the synopsis, decided to give the former a try (we're generally more into "classic" fantasy, so I wanted an easy hook-up). Google-fu about what other GMs did with their groups lead me to a lot of Obsidianportal wikis and also to the EN forums where I was positively surprised that 1) GMs were still playing and discussing the campaign and 2) Ryan was still providing feedback and answering questions (A really BIG "THANK YOU!" [MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION] ). 

From there, I started reading other threads and was positively surprised, again, by the rather civil and mature tone of the forums and decided to stay 
(And yes, EN *is* a civil forum. As I'm playing WoW as a second hobby, the big forums for that tend to be toxic mudpiles.)


----------



## Greenmtn (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking for ideas for character concepts cause I didn't know what to play for a then upcoming game with some buddies from a paintball forum.


----------



## pdzoch (Jan 7, 2017)

While looking for a way to better manage the class powers in D&D 4e, I found through a google search this thread.  Which got me started working in the Magic Set Editor. While the thread appears to be long dead, and D&D is not in the 5th edition, I still use the software and post updated material using on this forum.

To answer [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]' question, there was a long time between when I first came here and when I actually became active.  The WOTC sites, being the official site for the products, was where I attempted to engage the community most.  However, I simply did not find the site easy to negotiate or really very vibrant. I was disappointed to say the least.  When their forum shut down, I did not think it was much of a loss.  I looked at other sites to participate it -- RPGGeek really hadn't taken off yet (it is still a fledgling companion to the boardgamegeek) and I found D&DReddit simply too hostile to waste my time with.


----------



## MarkB (Jan 7, 2017)

Maxperson said:


> It was mentioned on the WotC forum in some threads.  Eventually I came and took a look.




I'm pretty sure it was the same for me. It was a long time ago though, so I can't say for certain.


----------



## Janx (Jan 7, 2017)

like Wicket, Eric Noah's 3rd edition news. before 3E launched.

Not sure how Morrus came to be the owner exactly.  I assume Eric lost a game of cards in a musty backroom at gencon


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 7, 2017)

Janx said:


> Not sure how Morrus came to be the owner exactly.  I assume Eric lost a game of cards in a musty backroom at gencon




Sabacc, surely.


----------



## tuxgeo (Jan 7, 2017)

Janx said:


> like Wicket, Eric Noah's 3rd edition news. before 3E launched.
> 
> Not sure how Morrus came to be the owner exactly.  I assume Eric lost a game of cards in a musty backroom at gencon




 Nice visual image! 

Originally, Morrus started up EN World to provide a place for campaign material (if I recall correctly), and for users of Eric's site to have a place to play. When Eric decided to shut down his Rumors and News site, he agreed to coordinate with Morrus toward a continuity of experience, whereby users of Eric's site could have the same account name (and stats?) on Morrus' site. 

As for me, I joined when 4E was nearly beginning, because EN World had effectively become a Rumors and News site again, but this time for the fourth edition. I wanted a forum site I could use without having to rely on USENET; Google showed me EN World, and I liked it enough to stay.


----------



## Richards (Jan 7, 2017)

Q:  How did you find EN World?

A:  I found it to be quite pleasant, actually.

Johnathan


----------



## Rune (Jan 7, 2017)

I frequented Eric Noah's site. EN World found me.


----------



## darjr (Jan 7, 2017)

You do not find ENWorld, ENWorld finds you! 

Actually this is how it feels like it went for me, even if I'm fuzzy on the details.


----------



## Blue (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm also here through Eric Noah's 3rd edition news.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 7, 2017)

question does not make sense

ENWorld is Life - We evolved here


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2017)

A friend was already here when Mortality.net was having issues with servers.

I took the jump after seeing a bunch of rats make a raft of themselves. been here since.


----------



## Janx (Jan 8, 2017)

tuxgeo said:


> Nice visual image!
> 
> Originally, Morrus started up EN World to provide a place for campaign material (if I recall correctly), and for users of Eric's site to have a place to play. When Eric decided to shut down his Rumors and News site, he agreed to coordinate with Morrus toward a continuity of experience, whereby users of Eric's site could have the same account name (and stats?) on Morrus' site.
> 
> As for me, I joined when 4E was nearly beginning, because EN World had effectively become a Rumors and News site again, but this time for the fourth edition. I wanted a forum site I could use without having to rely on USENET; Google showed me EN World, and I liked it enough to stay.




Interesting, I didn't know Morrus had a site going on in parallel to 3rd Edition news.  It was always kind of a mystery how Morrus and Noah connected and made the deal.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 9, 2017)

Tick search  

Here from the start, was following 3E announcements and discussions back in the day and WotC forums sucked, have been a member from that time on.


----------



## RedSiegfried (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't remember exactly the first time I saw it - it was linked from many other sites and I visited it rarely on and off over the years but when the WoTC boards shut down I got on board the lifeboat and wound up here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2017)

To all who boarded the life boat from WOTC, I say greetings and welcome!


----------



## ArchfiendBobbie (Jan 10, 2017)

I purchased N.E.W. on Drivethru and decided to check the publisher's website out.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 10, 2017)

I found ENWorld looking for info on 3e, way back when this was Eric Noah's Unofficial 3e Rumor site. 

Wow time does fly...


----------



## JediSoth (Jan 11, 2017)

I was looking for information about the upcoming 3rd edition of D&D and found some guy named Noah's 3rd edition news site. I made a forum account (JediSoth). I went away for a while and somehow my account was deleted, so I rejoined after Gen Con 2003. I remember when it was switched to ENWorld, but I'm not sure that had anything to do with my account being deleted.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 13, 2017)

Piratecat invited me


----------



## Mad_Jack (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd been aware of ENWorld (and Giant In The Playground and one or two others) for some time due to mentions on the WotC forums. This would have been back in the 3.5 era.
I was one of the residents of the Off-Topic Tavern over there, and many of the other OTTers had been discussing a move to a different site when the Great Purge went down and a large number of them were banned from the site. I wasn't one of them.
I had made an account here and made a post or two before the Great Purge. Afterward, I posted here occasionally but didn't really become active on a regular basis until WotC announced they were scuttling their own ship.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 13, 2017)

I came here 14 something years ago when WotC decided to kill their book discussion forums. So, yeah. 

Don't remember how I found EN World, though.


----------



## Mercurius (Jan 18, 2017)

Like others have said, I heard about 3E coming out and did an internet search in 1999 and found the old Eric Noah site. I was participating over at RPGNet and didn't become a regular here for several years, going through a couple login names, but then forgetting them. But yeah, I'm an old-timer: meaning, started reading the site before there was a forum.


----------



## Mageman (Jan 18, 2017)

Googling guides for making builds

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 18, 2017)

Ryujin said:


> A boring internet search.





Something like that, 15 years ago or so...


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jan 19, 2017)

RangerWickett said:


> In 1999, 3rd edition was a rumor. A search online led me to Eric Noah's 3rd Edition D&D News and Rumors site. EN World spun off from there a few years later.




What RangerWickett said.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Jan 20, 2017)

RangerWickett said:


> In 1999, 3rd edition was a rumor. A search online led me to Eric Noah's 3rd Edition D&D News and Rumors site. EN World spun off from there a few years later.




This was me too.


----------



## Lylandra (Jan 20, 2017)

Mishihari Lord said:


> This was me too.



 despite playing D&D for a good 15 years right now, you old hares all make me feel like a complete newbie


----------



## Dioltach (Jan 20, 2017)

Parmandur said:


> Something like that, 15 years ago or so...




Sounds like you need to use a faster search engine.


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2017)

A friend of mine told me about a contest on it.  Orc n' Pie won.    Stayed here just the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 21, 2017)

Orc and pie like this?






I knew I had this somewhere on my computer rather then just a link.


----------



## Legatus Legionis (Jan 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Synch (Jan 22, 2017)

Well i found it through a friend from other forums, they say EN world is interesting so i checked it out. Was from rpg.net and therpgsite.com btw.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2017)

Synch said:


> Well i found it through a friend from other forums, they say EN world is interesting so i checked it out. Was from rpg.net and therpgsite.com btw.




I see you are new here, so If I may say: Welcome to En World!!


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 23, 2017)

Scott DeWar said:


> Orc and pie like this?
> 
> View attachment 80242
> 
> I knew I had this somewhere on my computer rather then just a link.




Never gets old


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2017)

especially for us browncoats


----------



## Vymair (Jan 23, 2017)

Referred by a friend.


----------



## Grogg of the North (Jan 26, 2017)

I was on the train reading through the player's handbook.  [MENTION=275]Eridanis[/MENTION] was sitting near me and we got to talking.


----------



## MoonSong (Jan 28, 2017)

I got there many times through google searches, but didn't recognize or register the site until I followed a link from rpol. Then I started lurking, later I made an account in order to see the XP messages -in fact "lurker" was part of my original handle-, then I started giving XP, and before I noticed I was posting...



Lylandra said:


> I was aware of EN (there were a lot of side-quotes from WotC to EN), but I didn't know how large it really was. I made a break from WotC a short time before 5e launched because from my point of view the "optimizers" who - in my opinion - stemmed from the MMO crowd seemed to be taking over and "hard", "constructed" DPS/R optimization, while being fun in a computer game or on a sketchbook, have little space in my roleplaying games.
> 
> What brought me here was my search for an adventure path, because I wanted to warm up my GM skills (haven't had GMed for years back then and my first "campaign" ended quickly) before starting my homebrew campaign. I've stumbled across WotBS and Zeitgeist and, given the positive reviews and the synopsis, decided to give the former a try (we're generally more into "classic" fantasy, so I wanted an easy hook-up). Google-fu about what other GMs did with their groups lead me to a lot of Obsidianportal wikis and also to the EN forums where I was positively surprised that 1) GMs were still playing and discussing the campaign and 2) Ryan was still providing feedback and answering questions (A really BIG "THANK YOU!" [MENTION=63]RangerWickett[/MENTION] ).
> 
> ...




Ok it's official, I'm a sheltered fragile flower, also the greater internet is a scary place. I've found plenty of upset here I don't want to imagine anything worse. (There is plenty of good too...)


----------



## JeffB (Feb 12, 2017)

A mention on the TSR/WOTC chatrooms back before 3e release and it was just Eric and his Grandma.


----------

